# SD-Cards for Kindle?



## georgepohl (Jan 7, 2013)

The app "Documents To Go" says it can bring PowerPoint slide shows to Kindle.  Apparently this requires access to an SD-Card.    Question: Can Kindle 8.9 access an SD-Card?
George


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

No. The only Kindle that had an SD-Card slot was the Original Kindle.


----------



## SeymourKopath (Jul 24, 2012)

An SD card slot and a rear-facing camera would make the Fire HD damn near perfect!


----------

